# Should I buy a cow?



## NEWCOMER (Mar 11, 2021)

What are your opinions on buying a cow? What should I get? How hard is it to raise em??!?


----------



## Simpleterrier (Mar 11, 2021)

That's a few open questions maybe state why u think u should get a cow. And what u want to do with cow. Is it a cow or a steer is it for beef or for milk is it yard art do u have space


----------



## Grant (Mar 11, 2021)

What is the purpose?  How much land do you have?  There a lot to consider.  Do you have access to hay?  Tell us about your situation and we can help you out a little better.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 11, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> What are your opinions on buying a cow? What should I get? How hard is it to raise em??!?


Cows are not much work , but you also have to consider that you can have just one cow but , *Cows* are social animals and enjoy *having* company, preferably of the farm animal variety. In *a* herd, *cows* will groom *one* another, graze in an ever-moving group, and lay *with one* another when they rest. But other than that pretty easy to take care. But they are also expensive to feed.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2021)

Do you have a good stout fence? Do you have a chute to run the cow through for worming of shots? Or a way to load it to take it to slaughter if raising for beef? Got a trailer?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 11, 2021)

Also you need certain sturdy fencing or your cow will get our they are very smart at finding ways to get out you don’t know how many cows escalate on a daily basis.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Do you have a good stout fence? Do you have a chute to run the cow through for worming of shots? Or a way to load it to take it to slaughter if raising for beef? Got a trailer?


Yes. I have a trailer


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 12, 2021)

On the amount of work a cow is it depends on the purpuse of the animal and how friendly you want them to be. I have a heifer calf who is a charlious  which is a meat breed. However she a ton of work. I have worked with her to make her easy to handle (kinda still depends on her mood) and possible to use her for a plow or riding later, also possible milking her as well. She not full grown yet she coming to her 14 month of age now and will hopefully get bred at 15-18 months old. She a very sweet animal but can be the biggest butt head teenager around lol. She didn't want to come in to her pen one night and was pretending to ignore  me and started rubbing all over some trees i went to one tree she was done with and poked it she got annoyed with me and mock charged me for it. Cows can be more work then their worth. Also during feeding they can act quite crazy so keep that in mind. Anytime we give her new hay she has to kill it. When it comes to grain its a pushing and head butting fest. Just please be careful about what animal you get if you do get a cow and think really hard about what you want it for. Make sure you research breeds that have the best personality for the purpuse you looking for. In this picture i am calling her and she ignoring me completely the brat.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

Will do! 


Jesusfreak101 said:


> Make sure you research breeds that have the best personality for the purpuse you looking for.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

Grant said:


> What is the purpose?  How much land do you have?  There a lot to consider.  Do you have access to hay?  Tell us about your situation and we can help you out a little better.


I have 5 acres.  Really, for a 1 cow, 2. I have acess to hay and alot of grass grows here in the summertime.  I want a milk cow...maybe a Jersey?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 12, 2021)

Also look in to grain peices as jersey need alot of grain while in milk.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 12, 2021)

5 acres will support a cow, although 


Jesusfreak101 said:


> Also look in to grain peices as jersey need alot of grain while in milk.


We always did a bucket twice a day while milking about 4pds X2.
 Although they don't make fences to hold them, unless it's water tight. Goats are a good option for small acreage, are easier to milk and can give up to a gallon a day easily more if well feed and you don't skimp on milking. And they are great at cleaning yards up too. I don't have goats anymore because they learned to back up and RUN through the electric fence inside the other fence.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 12, 2021)

Something I didn't know for a long time is that Jersey, Holstein and goat milk all taste different. We had a Jersey growing up. I still don't like that milk. Something to consider if you've never had Jersey milk.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> 5 acres will support a cow, although
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Probably would. Maybe I should stick to sheep. I get a cow soon but, for now stick to sheep.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

I think  I might go with goats. Smaller.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 12, 2021)

Easy to start out with 1 mature milk goat. Maybe a bigger initial investment but less headache. Later get another doe and billy, after you have figured out the necessary fencing, feeding and shelter for goats. You could breed the 2 does and eat or sell the extras. I was wanting to do a big family feast once a year and do a whole goat before I got rid of mine. They can kid twice a year (don't quote me) and usually have twins. That's 8 babies outta 2 does. 
But start with 1. Chasing 3 goats back up the road may discourage you vs. the 1 that should come to a feed bucket and you can get past the learning curve before having all the work of taking care of several exspecially when they start kidding.
Taking on to much to soon discourages a lot of people from a lot of things. Don't go run a marathon tomorrow, start with walking down the drive.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> Taking on to much to soon discourages a lot of people from a lot of things. Don't go run a marathon tomorrow, start with walking down the drive.


That is so wise!!! Thanks 😊


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 12, 2021)

Another thing about goats -- they poop pellets, not patties.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Another thing about goats -- they poop pellets, not patties.


Yea.


----------



## Grant (Mar 12, 2021)

If you do go with a milk cow, I’d do a mini jersey.  It will produce more than you can drink.  Then you have room for a steer. That’s a win/win.  Freezer filler and a companion for the cow.  It will keep her a little more content.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m not dedicated enough to milk twice a day. I’m just fine with my sheep, dogs, horses and chickens. Feeder pigs are seasonal, before they get to be too big of a pain in the behind, they go to freezer camp. LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 12, 2021)

I love goats personally. We have nubian, toggenberg mix and nubian sansan mix personally my favorites are the nubians. They very sweet. They also loud lol.


----------

